

Play’em, TV powered by your friends - adrienj

Play’em is the name of my last week-end project. The aim of play’em is to play the videos that your friends shared on facebook, without having to browse, just like watching TV.<p>In order to give it a try, open play’em (http://playem.org/), connect to your facebook account, watch, and relax! If a video is boring, you can skip to the next one.<p>Technically speaking, play’em is a plain HTML page with some concise javascript logic. There is no server logic, so it’s very fast to use and simple to maintain!<p>It would be a pleasure to read your thoughts about this tiny project. I'm also interested in collaboration opportunities, e.g. with a designer :-)
======
Gilles
I love it. Dead simple & entertaining app

~~~
adrienj
Thanks Gilles, I'm glad that you enjoy Play'em! :-D

------
adrienj
link to play‘em: <http://playem.org/>

